
Case study on finding a “product-need” fit - jisanson
https://medium.com/lookscope/why-lookscope-exists-aae65ea4825d
======
jisanson
Hi everyone, I've visited here many times, but it's my first time to post.
Hope everyone is doing well!

I just wrote a Medium article on how my team found a "product-need" fit after
launching our MVP.

Can I get some feedback on whether this is helpful/original or new enough/etc?
Any feedback would be appreciated.

Have a great weekend everyone!

Jay

